# What is the main differences between the PCA and Free Presbyterian Church?



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus




----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Paedo's and Credo's are both members and Pastors can be either.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Which Free Presbyterian Church do you have in mind (there are several denominations by that name)?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Do you mean this one? FPC 

If it is here is a major difference.

/6a. Baptism -- The Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster, under Christ the Great King and Head of the Church, Realizing that bitter controversy raging around the mode and proper subjects of the ordinance of Christian baptism has divided the Body of Christ when that Body should have been united in Christian love and Holy Ghost power to stem the onslaughts and hell-inspired assaults of modernism, hereby affirms that each member of the Free Presbyterian Church shall have liberty to decide for himself which course to adopt on these controverted issues, each member giving due honor in love to the views held by differing brethren, but none espousing the error of baptismal regeneration. 

[Edited on 8-4-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Richard King

I was reading about the Free Presbyterian Church from Scotland (almost positive, but maybe it was Ireland) and the site I saw said they are against drinking alcohol.
That would differ from PCA I think.
(but remember I am a rookie here)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I was reading about the Free Presbyterian Church from Scotland (almost positive, but maybe it was Ireland) and the site I saw said they are against drinking alcohol.
> That would differ from PCA I think.
> (but remember I am a rookie here)



Yes, the FPCS seems to have a low view of alcohol from what I can tell, but according to my research they are not officially teetotalers.


----------



## BrianBowman

Many in the PCA are definitely *not* teatotalers.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Paedo's and Credo's are both members and Pastors can be either.




that should not (but maybe in fact is) be the case. The WCF is paedobaptist and all PCA Pastors/officers ought to be as well. members can be either however.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus

That seems sort of confusing along the lines of covenant theology.


----------

